# Blackwater Sniper Engages Insurgents



## BeNder (Dec 26, 2020)

Ya'll remember this, on MP net? like a hundred pages of discussions?  Good times.









						Blackwater Sniper Engages Insurgents
					

"It's gonna be a long f'n day again." Blackwater snipers engage insurgents from a rooftop position outside of Baghdad, Iraq. These military contractors are under contract to provide security and protect non-military personnel working in Iraq.




					www.military.com


----------



## droopy (Dec 26, 2020)

Isn't that the guy(can remember his name) that made those "Art of ... " DVD's 10 years ago ?


----------



## santana (Dec 27, 2020)

droopy said:


> Isn't that the guy(can remember his name) that made those "Art of ... " DVD's 10 years ago ?



Thats Travis Haley and its an old video !!!!


----------



## BeNder (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## BeNder (Dec 31, 2020)

Not sure if Wagner...


----------

